# Annoying squeak problem!!



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have an 06 gto that I purchased back in Jan. I noticed this kind of high pitched squeak that would occur occasionally from time to time. As I kept on driving the car I would notice it more and more. I have had my local GM dealership look at it more than once and they have never been able to fix/find anything related to what I was describing. It really has seemed to get worse as time has gone on. 

Whenever I back out of my garage I always hear it and when I am just cruising in 2nd or 3rd gear barely giving it any gas I hear it. The sqeak always seems to be the worst when I just start my car as it has been sitting for awhile. But this has seemed to get worse as time has gone so the weather is definitely not a issue. When it is 90 degrees outside I hear it more than when I first got my goat back in Jan. Does anyone have an idea what is going on? Is it the breaks, belt, suspension,etc...? Could someone please give me some advice and let me know what I need to do to fix this f*****g annoying problem. Thanks


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol, now I'm not suggesting that this is your problem, but it reminded me of mine. For the first few days of driving my GTO, I would hear a small squeek while driving slowly. It was most pronounced when I would lift my foot off the gas pedal. I didn't hear it at all while accelerating aggressively, and I pretty much only heard it in the mornings for the first couple minutes after leaving my house.

After a couple days of hearing this I figured out that it was the side of my shoe rubbing slightly against the rubber insert in the carpet next to the gas pedal. I walk through a portion of the yard to get to the garage in the mornings, and my shoes would get a little wet from the dew on the grass. Talk about feeling stupid.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

the drivers seat can also be a squeak source. I've seen a post or three on how to fix it.

I had this bookmarked 
LS1GTO.com Forums - Squeaky seat solved!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try zeroing in on the serpentine belt tensioner. Others have had squeaking issues resolved as this was the culprit.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya the first time I took my car to the dealership they said it had something to do with the belt. They said they fixed it but the squeak was still there. So then I took it back and they said they found nothing wrong with the car. 

Haha ya I am pretty sure that it is not my shoe, or my seat. Everytime I will drive past another car or under a bridge I can hear the sqeak even more. I feel like everytime I take it in they just bs me and basically ignore the problem at my local dealership.


----------

